# Costa Rica - Tamarindo Fly Fishing



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm heading down to Tamarindo next weekend for a couple of weeks to vacation with the wife and in-laws, it's not a fishing trip but I'll be damned if I'm not going to bring a rod and a few flies when I head down. 

Has anyone ever thrown flies down in this area? If so, what am I looking for? I'm having dreams of giant Roosters cruising the beach but from the pictures of the area I've seen, the beach near us seems a little rocky. 

Any tips or intel is greatly appreciated!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't know about fly but you should be able to get a local panga to take you out for pretty cheap. 

Watch your toes around the river mouth, they have very large Saltwater Crocs.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Reach out to Jesse at Backwater Fly Fishing. https://backwaterflyfishing.com/

He splits time between Costa Rica and SWFL and has done alot of fly fishing and exploration down there. Good dude too.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd be packing at least a 9wt, if not an 8wt thru 10wt. I'd have some baitfish and bunker type flies and some mullet style flies for sure (some of those fat mullet flies you tie). Probably some large clousers as well. I never fished the Pacific coast there but hope you do well. I want to take my wife there on an exploration trip in a couple of years from now and hit multiple areas, not just the jungle rivers on the Caribbean side. My little bro claims he wants to retire there one day, he likes it so much.

Chris, I've talked to Jesse before about why he went there and it was more of a doomsday move where the economy was going to tank cause Obama was re-elected for another term. Lol But I guess he figured out how he could make with his wife and new baby over there and decided to just stay put. It's tough to make a living over there but I guess the lifestyle and fishing outweighed it.

I know a guy who has a fly fishing guide service on the east and north side of CR named Peter. http://flyfishincostarica.com/ Though you will be fishing out of his area, he might have some insight on where to go cause he networks with other fly fishermen over there.

Good luck!

Ted


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Plan is to bring an 8wt and 10wt with a floating and an intermediate line for each. From what I can tell, I've got the rocky beach near me but just up a ways is some sandy beach access where there's been reports of roosters and jacks cruising around. This is just off reading other articles and reports online. 

I had someone tell me to tie up some larger 3/0 or 5/0 flies for roosters but the largest hooks I have are 2/0 so we'll make due with what I have. I'll whip up some clousers in various sizes and colors, half and half and a few other baitfish patterns. I haven't ready anything about colors besides chartreuse and white so we'll see what happens!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I was always told that the crocs don't bother anyone. So I paddle across the river mouth to surf Pico Pequeno every so often. One day I walked the riverbank and saw a 10 ft plus croc basking in the sun. Never made that crossing again. Five years later a Spaniard was attacked but survived. Around the same time a surfer was killed near a rivermouth in central Costa Rica. Also, there may be some restrictions with fishing in the river since I think it's a national park. 

I have seen people fly fishing off the rocks at the southern tip Tamarindo. It's half way to the next beach which is Langosta.

If you find out you can't fish the Tamarindo estuary because it's a national park then you might try out the estuary at Langosta. You should assume it has crocs as well.

I'm not sure the exact location but within a mile or so south of Langosta I caught a rooster while trolling. We were 100 yards off the beach. I'm sure it's doable off the beaches.

I went out with the cheapest guy in Tamarindo. Check out his site and see if you can get him to cruise the coast looking for roosters. Here is the link:

http://tamarindofishing.net/

Last thing I should mention is that crocs are around but not nearly as dangerous as the surf. 200 people die every year from drowning. I think the issues is that the beaches are great and so is the surf. Where the two meet you can obviously have issues.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I know theres snook/robalo action down in those river mouths. Costa Rica is a very "accommodating" place to visit, Never too late to learn how to surf!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not Costa Rica, but on Cabo Sea of Cortez side beach the residents I spoke to carried 12 wt rods with big baitfish patterns walking the beach.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Never fished Tamarindo but did fish Ocotal. You could go the route I did & go offshore on a sport fisher for billfish & mahi on fly. The only solid options for roosters I heard at the time was trolling flies, which didn't excite me.


----------

